
New study suggests dementia risk is high for users of common drugs - canada_dry
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-06/uon-cdc062019.php
======
howard941
As noted in the article, the study was unable to distinguish between causation
and correlation. This study is further complicated by its failure to find a
correlation between anticholinergic antihistamines and dementia that IIRC was
noted in the earlier study pointed to by a sibling. That other study
specifically noted the use of anticholinergics in controlling certain
prodromal symptoms of dementia which leads back to the causation/correlation
uncertainty and the desperate need to resolve the uncertainty.

------
canada_dry
A similar study by Harvard a few years ago found that taking benadryl
increases dementia risk. [https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/common-
anticholinergic-d...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/common-
anticholinergic-drugs-like-benadryl-linked-increased-dementia-
risk-201501287667)

------
mindgam3
Drug list includes some commonly prescribed for anxiety or so-called mood
disorders including Xanax and Zyprexa. A more complete list:
[https://www.theseniorlist.com/medication/anticholinergic-
dru...](https://www.theseniorlist.com/medication/anticholinergic-drugs/)

